# Fish behavior, what's your opinion?



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Dropped the gopro last Saturday while fishing on the American Spirit. Caught some footage of a fish doing something, not sure what. Spawning, pooping, or just a sky writing fish? I'm thinking spawning, note the other fish following it. Watch it all for a surprise ending.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Looked like it was spawning and what a great ending!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hes taking a dump....really.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Obviously the shark made him nervous.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

What kind of shark was it?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

ST1300rider said:


> What kind of shark was it?


Bull


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Taking his or her morning Dump


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

What is all the scraping and clicking noises?


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Most likely putting the Spirit in and out of gear to hold on the spot. Amazing how the sound travels through water.


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

Sea-r-cy said:


> Dropped the gopro last Saturday while fishing on the American Spirit. Caught some footage of a fish doing something, not sure what. Spawning, pooping, or just a sky writing fish? I'm thinking spawning, note the other fish following it. Watch it all for a surprise ending.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkBn-xuB-zg





What do you do to stabilize the GoPro? I noticed almost no movement of the GoPro in that, and am curious how you achieved that.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's the housing I made. 4" scd 40 pvc coupling, piece of flat lead, and a fin to keep it pointing into the current.

Hmm. Maybe I should start manufacturing these! :thumbsup:


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

Sea-r-cy said:


> Here's the housing I made. 4" scd 40 pvc coupling, piece of flat lead, and a fin to keep it pointing into the current.
> 
> Hmm. Maybe I should start manufacturing these! :thumbsup:





Thank you for sharing that. I bet you could sell those.


----------



## CARMA (Mar 17, 2015)

*Yellow submarine*

Sharks hate yellow


----------



## Blackhawk (Aug 18, 2016)

That’s a nice invention. You should sell them.


----------

